# Speakers/DVD Player/TV



## I.LuV.ManUTd! (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey,

I bought a Samsung Blu Ray player last year and it has full surround sound speakers, all connected via the thin red/black wires. On the other side of this wire is a connector (the wires aren't bare, they're in a plastic case, like a USB in a way).

This only works for the Blu Ray player, so the TV's output is through it's own built in speakers. I would like the TV to also use the surround sound speakers set around the room.

How would I go about doing this as the connectors simply do not match up?

Thanks,


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Does the main unit have anything labeled "Input"? If not you're SOL. If so, post the model number of the B-R and TV and we'll figure out how to do it.


----------



## I.LuV.ManUTd! (Sep 7, 2010)

yustr said:


> Does the main unit have anything labeled "Input"? If not you're SOL. If so, post the model number of the B-R and TV and we'll figure out how to do it.


Hey, by main unit what bit are we referring too? :ermm:

The speakers only have the thin red/black wire inputs.

The TV had a Digital Optical Output and the usual red/white audio out.

I'm not currently home and so I can't post the model numbers.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

I.LuV, post the model number when you get home, you'll get some answers :grin:

Just no promises that they'll be easy answers.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

IF the TV has an output, it will most likely be stereo (ie: not surround sound). The next issue will be the Blu-Ray/surround system. Many don't have inputs for other devices.

In any case, provide the model numbers of all the hardware involved and someone can provide more accurate information.


----------

